# Come out of mourning for Toxic Dancehall, the sequel is a-coming...



## JTG (Jan 22, 2006)

I knew they wouldn't let me down...




			
				dissident  said:
			
		

> Saturday, 15th April - Black Swan, Eastville, 10-5, £5
> 
> Dissident and P.R.A.N.K sound present the Trash n Ready Peace Off tour.
> 
> ...



Who wants some? I may be out of hibernation by then... If this is the precursor then I can't wait for the real thing.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll come


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jan 22, 2006)

oooooh I'll try and come - would be nice to see you again   
do you think it will it be tickets in advance - the last one was well popoular


----------



## JTG (Jan 22, 2006)

Not sure, this all the info that's out there atm. In the past mucky duck events have been pay on the door but get there early if you wanna get in on big nights. I usually aim for about half ten anyway, I hate queues.


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 22, 2006)

if its the same people as we last went to JT count me in !


----------



## snadge (Jan 22, 2006)

thought this was about Andy Weatherall


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 22, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Not sure, this all the info that's out there atm. In the past mucky duck events have been pay on the door but get there early if you wanna get in on big nights. I usually aim for about half ten anyway, I hate queues.



queues? pah! you know people who know people


----------



## JTG (Jan 22, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> queues? pah! you know people who know people



I do, yes. Hand me a marker and I'm allowed in via the kitchen


----------



## Mr Ironside (Feb 11, 2006)

P.R.A.N.K & [dissident] present The Peace Off "Trash 'n' Ready" Tour: 
Main Room - Breakcore, jungle & DnB:

The Peace Off "Trash 'n' Ready" Tour
Rotator (Live) - http://www.myspace.com/mrkillakarotator
Krumble (Live) - http://www.myspace.com/thediscobreaker
Cardopusher (Live) - http://www.myspace.com/cardopusher , http://www.cardopusher.rotonucleo.org/ 
Inko Nito (Vj)

plus a P.R.A.N.K & [dissident] residents mashup featuring:
Noisyboy, Fukone, Jah Beard, Fix, Alkemy, Fudgeone, Punksi & Ironside


Upstairs - Breaks & Dancehall:

General Midi (Kilowatt, Distinctive, TCR) - http://www.generalmidi.co.uk
Mad-Tek (Live - [dissident])
Munkee & Kyma (emergency!)
Midas & Dogboy (P.R.A.N.K)

plus dswat record stall, visuals, comedy cinema & outdoor fun

£5. 10pm-5am. Saturday 15th April 2006.
The Black Swan, Stapleton Road, Bristol.

this one will certainly help pass the time until http://www.bashout.org/


----------



## JTG (Feb 11, 2006)

Are you THE Ironside?

*swoons in a complete fanboy way*


----------



## Mr Ironside (Feb 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Are you THE Ironside?
> 
> *swoons in a complete fanboy way*



yup.


----------



## JTG (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep up the good work (your own and the collective's) then, most impressive


----------



## space-hopper (Feb 26, 2006)

heh heh more mucky duck mayhem, count me in


----------



## JTG (Feb 26, 2006)

top hole 

you can come up next weekend as well if you like - gener8er 2 at Lakota.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 2, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> *swoons in a complete fanboy way*



he did as well, i had to throw a bucket of cold water over him and fan him with a towel


----------



## JTG (Mar 2, 2006)

If I knew you were going to pop up over here I'd be a lot more reserved in my posting!

Begone foul beast!


----------



## Mr Ironside (Mar 27, 2006)

:bump: for our night on the 15th April and also...

//The Goat Lab//
The Goat Lab is a new club night dedicated to the art of goatrave, goatstep and goatcore, brought to you by Toxic Dancehall veterans Anakissed and Parasite. The first experiment will take place at Bristol's Timbuk 2 on Friday 29 Spetember. Expect a visual and audio barrage, and plenty of goat-related activity (including a goat-staring competition!). Check www.thegoatlab.com for further info. 

//Bashout//
Toxic co-conspirator Punksi has launched designs for his new night: teaming up with Adverse Camber (those folks that brought you the Night of Awesome Power, among other things), Dissident & P.R.A.N.K the new night BASHOUT! is set to rock the Black Swan on Saturday 10th June. To be kept up to date with what's happening check: www.bashout.org.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 27, 2006)

i'd love to make this, but i've got Calexico in London on the Sunday and Flaming Lips in Brum on the Monday


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2006)

Mr Ironside said:
			
		

> the art of goatrave, goatstep and goatcore, brought to you by Toxic Dancehall veterans Anakissed and Parasite.





Is this an actual real thing?!

Count me in for June 10th if I'm around, anything punksi's involved in HAS to be good 

I missed you on Saturday though, got trapped in the dissident room and only ventured upstairs a couple of hours after you'd finished


----------



## Edcase (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm assuming you guys have seen the Bashout lineup by now; the Bristol Breakcore Massive seems to be soiling its collective oversized kecks at the lineup


----------



## JTG (Mar 28, 2006)

*looks at line up*

*soils pants*


----------



## Mr Ironside (Mar 30, 2006)

Full Bashout info here: www.bashout.org

And yes, thegoatlab is very real.


----------



## Edcase (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr Ironside said:
			
		

> Full Bashout info here: www.bashout.org
> 
> And yes, thegoatlab is very real.




J-immy to the G! How goes it, this is Spit   

Punksi tells me there may be dancing girls at Bashout, if you can try and arrange a candyfloss machine as well then I'm sold


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm confused and can't be arsed to look through the thread...is this thread for April or June? or both?

Are people meeting up?


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

I started the thread for April and I think I persuaded one or two people to come (I shall remind them soon).

It can be for June as well though


----------



## JTG (Apr 12, 2006)

Bumped 'cos it's this weekend


----------

